# Problems with Koralia Evolution



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody has problems with these changing rotation direction when there is micro electrical failure.
the result could be no flow in the tank.

am using surge protector and it helps anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Like when the plastic pin breaks away from the shaft ?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine starts up in reverse all the time, I always check to make sure it's blowing and not sucking. PITA! 
Good thing it's only additional flow for my tank and not my main flow...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

RR37 said:


> Like when the plastic pin breaks away from the shaft ?


No, these are brand new. I just run them now on surge protector. Looks like all new Evolution has this problem

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the same issue. I just unplug and plug back in when notice it.
What else can we do?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hrm...never noticed mine doing this...but now i'll check


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

sig said:


> No, these are brand new. I just run them now on surge protector. Looks like all new Evolution has this problem


Oh wow. Hadn't herd about that happening out of the box. Awhile back hydor was placing a small "pin" on the shafts to ensure they only spun one direction. (Like many other pump makers). Basically the poles get reversed when connected to AC the pin stops the impeller from spinning backward and starts in the correct direction. That's often the clicking heard when powering on the pump.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This will make a fun experience for the livestock in the tank for sure!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have two 550's on a controller and whenever there's a power outage they change direction like Sig says. I ended up getting a battery backup on boxing day and it's eliminated the problem. The clicking noise they make when alternating is really loud though, but that's what happens with AC powerheads.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

had this happen on an evo I got and a maxi jet. I am switching over to a different brand shortly. It seems this reversing of direction has been a problem for quite a while.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I use the Tunze Nano stream pumps....so far no issues


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

chatted with some hydor reps before, heard the new pumps solved that problem (the 1500s espically apparently).. guess not. just gotta keep an eye on it i guess  had mine running with no problems for a while now.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I will be going with the voyageur sicce pumps. They look nice, and have some pretty good reviews.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tim said:


> I will be going with the voyageur sicce pumps. They look nice, and have some pretty good reviews.


Those things are water cannons, I had a 700 running for awhile, no issues with it.


----------

